# Knock your socks off clown drink



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

This is great...thank you so much for posting 

Here are a few Im thinking about using (found on pinterest) they go along with our circus/carnival food theme

LIQUID POPCORN






http://www.molecularrecipes.com/surprises/liquid-popcorn-caramel-froth/

SPIKED LEMONADE






http://www.molecularrecipes.com/surprises/liquid-popcorn-caramel-froth/

COTTON CANDY MARTINI






http://www.20somethingcupcakes.com/2011/06/cotton-candy-martinis/

CARAMEL APPLE CIDER (NON ALCOHOLIC) 






http://www.favfamilyrecipes.com/2011/11/copycat-starbucks-caramel-apple-spice-cider.html

OR CARAMEL APPLE MARTINI






http://www.theslowroasteditalian.blogspot.com/2011/10/caramel-apple-martini.html OR SHOT http://www.fabulous-cocktail-recipes.com/carmel-apple-shot.html


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I got a mixed drink at TGIF one time and they actually put cotton candy in it, it was yuuuummy! Not sure if they still make it though. I love the caramel apple martini! mmmmmm
I was hopeing someone would use this recipe. Even if they did have alot of guests i suppose you could make miniature ones using shot glasses. 
Thanks pumpkin for posting yours. maybe others will post some recipes of drinks as well..... or food to!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Brain Hemorrhage
1/2 – 3/4 oz. Peach Schnapps
Float 1-2 Tbl. of Baileys on top
Drop 1 tsp of grenadine through the Baileys


----------

